
AP Doesn’t Know Its Protection Tech Doesn’t Protect | Epicenter | Wired.com - jp_sc
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/07/ap-doesnt-know-its-protection-tech-doesnt-protect/
======
jerf
"DMCA".

Much as I'd like to just leave it there: Step 2 of this plan would be to sue
people for circumvention. The DMCA contains a clause that copy protection must
be "effective", but "effective" is not itself defined. This could go either
way, although personally I'd argue the people "penetrating" the DRM would be
the online newspapers that publish the articles in HTML without being
protected, rather than the readers, since that is the point where the DRM is
actually getting stripped off, not by the users copying and pasting.

